# Confused About Leaks Versions



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok so there seems to be a lot of leaks going around for the Bionic and Motorola is apparently releasing 5.5.893 as the OTA via http://support.veriz...roid_bionic.pdf Now I did use a 893 leak but there are more than one version floating around. I flashed a file named Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US+(2).zip with the MD5 of 066e3c2393aeecb963fc950013e42a76. I got it from http://www.mydroidwo...-you-flash.html. I have seen 5.5.893, 5.6.893, and 5.7.893 referenced to. Now I have HIFT3R 2.3.1 installed and in About Phone it says I have system 5.7.893, Baseband of CDMA_N_03.1C.57R ltedc_u_06.15.01, Webtop of WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21, and Kernel of 2.6.35.7-g68606e6 [email protected] #1. Do I have the "OTA" that will be soon released on my phone already?

Thanks


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Sort of.. your system is not the same, its from a newer leak and yes u have the baseband and kernel of the "new" OTA.


----------



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

Zog said:


> Sort of.. your system is not the same, its from a newer leak and yes u have the baseband and kernel of the "new" OTA.


Yeah the system is of a different base but the rest of the phone is. Kernel, radio, bootloader, etc. I don't care about the system because I can modify that at will while the others I'm locked.


----------

